# Cost per Mile of Petrol?



## colly (18 Jun 2006)

I have a new job where they give me a car allowance, and then pay for my petrol on a Cent per Mile basis. I have not yet discussed the rate, but I'm wondering what an adverage Cent per Mile would be?

Roughly on average my car does about 300 miles per tank of €52 which works out at about €0.18 per mile, does this sound reasonable?


----------



## onlineprint (18 Jun 2006)

I get 35c per km driven by my company if that helps compare to otherss


----------



## scuby (18 Jun 2006)

you should ask for more than .18/.35 a mile, if the car is your own don't forget u have to pay for the service, tyre wear, shocks on our good roads !!
i know  people getting between .80 and .90 cent a mile to cover these type of costs


----------



## colly (18 Jun 2006)

I do get a car allowance and then my petrol is billed sperately... I just want to make sure 20cent per mile is not excessive as my car is not exactly the most economical


----------



## ciara_gmail (19 Jun 2006)

57c a mile in my company


----------



## beaky (19 Jun 2006)

colly said:
			
		

> Roughly on average my car does about 300 miles per tank of €52 which works out at about €0.18 per mile, does this sound reasonable?


 
This calculation is correct.  If petrol you buy costs 117 cent/lt your fill is 44.44 Lt = 9.78 gallons.  300 miles on 9.78 gallons is 30.7 miles per gallon.  You need to do a milage test involving two top-ups and milage between to be sure but if your figures are correct then its about 17.3 cent/mile. A 50 mpg car would cost about 10.6 cent per mile.  Thats €1000 less on 15,000 miles per year.  Talk about efficiency and environmentally friendly practices??? I will have to sell my jeep.


----------



## hotlips (19 Jun 2006)

Why don't you just ask for the civil service rates as they appear here:
[broken link removed]
I am in the same situation as you and that's what I get.


----------



## Kluivert (19 Jun 2006)

75c a mile


----------



## Bongo (19 Jun 2006)

Mileage rate or car allowance petrol rate per mile.

Revenue publish fully loaded mileage - the max allowable tax free

If your getting a car allowance then it's minimal - 15c per mile maybe (based on actual cost of fuel used on business journeys)


----------



## colly (21 Jun 2006)

It sis purely to cover the cost of petrol, nothing else. I just put in my expeses and cahnced my arm at 20c per mile. I have a fairly sporty/high performance car - i defineitly don't want to end up funding my own business travel. A tank of €52 usually gets me 280-320 miles depending on the type of driving. 20 cent per like covers me for about 250 miles, anything more I get is a bonus for me!


----------



## HeadTheWall (24 Jun 2006)

colly said:
			
		

> I do get a car allowance and then my petrol is billed sperately... I just want to make sure 20cent per mile is not excessive as my car is not exactly the most economical


 
What exactly is the car allowance they are giving you. Do they give you  a lump sum every year to cover wear and tear, depreciation, replacing pars beacuse of the additional mileage etc. The civil service rates are only a guide if you have say a 2 liter car, do more than 6547 KM a year and you get more than 35.67 cents per mile you are supposed to pay tax on the extra allowance although in theory not many woul decalre it.


----------



## rabbit (25 Jun 2006)

hotlips said:
			
		

> Why don't you just ask for the civil service rates as they appear here:
> [broken link removed]
> I am in the same situation as you and that's what I get.


 
lol    what relationship have "civil service rates" with the real world?

I know many self employed people who do not get civil service rates, who work twice as hard at least, who do not get sick pay and do not have juicy pensions to look forward to.


----------



## asdfg (25 Jun 2006)

I know this does not answer the OP questtion 


> I know many self employed people who do not get civil service rates


Self employed cannot claim civil service rates or can't claim any milage allowance for that matter. In general, they can set up a limited company and then claim the milage allowance as they are in effect employees of the company. However there can be a lot of regulations attached to a limited company and it may not be worth the hassle.

A lot of posters appear to be missing the point here. There are two issues here as I see it. The OP gets a car allowance (probably around the 200 to 300 mark per month - I think this is taxable - not 100% sure of this) to cover depreciation repairs etc and a smaller milage allowance to cover petrol which is not taxable. 
Many companies still pay the milage allowance up to the civil service rate which is not taxable.

Also, if you drive your car on company business you should contact your insurance company as your policy probably only covers you for social domestic and pleasure purposes. You may need to increase this cover to incl some type of business cover. There may be a small charge for it. If they say there is no need to advise them get the decision in writing. Better to be safe now than sorry later.


----------

